# Freezing vichyssoise?



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

DH and I just made a vichyssoise (leek and potato soup) for dinner, and we'll have lots of leftovers. I'd like to freeze some for him, because I'm going on holiday soon and want to stock up the freezer. But can vichyssoise freeze OK? It doesn't have any dairy content--I add cubes of cream cheese and some grated cheese to the bowls when I serve it--but it does have potatoes. Will being in a soup make the potatoes OK to freeze, or is it a bad idea?

If not, what's the best way to freeze it--ziplock bags?


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I freeze vichyssoise frequently. Ours even has dairy and does fine. Usually I freeze it in plastic storage containers, or glass jars.

HTH.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------

